# Your top three "Never Been But Hope to Go"?



## Conan (May 14, 2007)

My top three "Never Been But Hope to Go":

Location (Timeshare)

Fiji                  (Worldmark)

Aruba              (Costa Linda or Playa Linda)

Portugal           (Jardim do Vau)


----------



## PeelBoy (May 14, 2007)

Except Fiji which I don't know nothing, the other 2 are not difficult to trade into.

Mine are:

1. Urban resorts in Argentina and Brazil;

2. US Virgin Islands;

3. Japan.


----------



## eal (May 14, 2007)

My three are:
Four Seasons Guanacaste in Costa Rica,

Manteo Beach Resort in Kelowna, BC Canada

Four Seasons Aviara

sigh!


----------



## Dori (May 14, 2007)

Three that I would like to visit are:

   Japan (Our son is leaving in the fall to teach ESL there for a year)

   Hawaii

   Australia


----------



## dougp26364 (May 14, 2007)

Only two I can think of at this time. Over the last few years we've been able to go to a lot of the places we had always wanted to see. Still on our list are

Hawaii

Australia

I suppose I should add China as I'd love to see and walk on the great wall but, it's not really a "must see" place on my list. Same with the Pyramids in Egypt. I don't relish the idea of walking around a country as a target since America is not so well liked in much of that part of the world.


----------



## Hoc (May 14, 2007)

Machu Picchu
The Maldives
St. Petersburg

No timeshares anywhere near any of them.


----------



## Laurie (May 15, 2007)

I thought I read there is a timeshare or 2 not too far from Macchu Picchu. Am I dreaming?


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2007)

Australia
Virgin Islands
Scotland (And I'm going this summer!!!)


----------



## bigeyes1 (May 15, 2007)

My three are:

Australia
Paris
Italy

Hawaii use to be on the list, but thankfully, we've fulfilled that one.  Thus far, Hawaii is still my favorite place to be.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 15, 2007)

Oh dear .... can I list four?

Germany
Australia
France
Japan

Sheila


----------



## "Roger" (May 15, 2007)

NO!  You cannot list four.  You have to take one of your list. NOW!

My top four are...

1. Tanzania
2. Brazil
3. The outback (listing all of Australia seems a bit unfair)
4. _[Tut, tut, tut]_

[Oh, by the way...  ]


----------



## tashamen (May 15, 2007)

Hoc said:


> Machu Picchu
> The Maldives
> St. Petersburg
> 
> No timeshares anywhere near any of them.



Actually, Holiday Club of Finland is opening a ts in St Petersburg this year.


----------



## Pat H (May 15, 2007)

Thailand
China
South Africa


----------



## sfwilshire (May 15, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> NO!  You cannot list four.  You have to take one of your list. NOW!
> 
> My top four are...
> 
> ...



When I was in my late teens, I booked a trip for myself and my Daddy to Brazil. He had always wanted to go and I was working with few expenses, so I decided to take him. Alas, he chickened out on me and the trip got cancelled. 

He loved to fly in little planes. He had friends that landed in pasture fields and flew with them at every opportunity, but the thought of getting in a big jet scared him senseless. He never did get there. 

He did some time overseas in the military, but I don't recall ever asking him how he was transported to there. Now, 18 years after his death, I wish I had ask him this and a lot of other things. 

Sheila


----------



## Judy (May 15, 2007)

Turks and Caicos (Alexandra Resort)

Jackson, Wyoming (Jackson Hole Racquet Club)

St. Croix (Carambola Beach Resort)


----------



## Kola (May 15, 2007)

*Oh, no, not St. Petersburg !*



tashamen said:


> Actually, Holiday Club of Finland is opening a ts in St Petersburg this year.



Before you decide to risk your life and spend your money in St. Petersburg's shady oligarkh-operated clubs make sure that you have some friendly and trustworthy contacts in Putin's old KGB establishment which continues to run the city like they used to in the old Brezhnev-Andropov times.  

Kola


----------



## bruwery (May 15, 2007)

Alaska
Brazil
The Caribbean

I'm open to recommendations in all three places.


----------



## tashamen (May 15, 2007)

Kola said:


> Before you decide to risk your life and spend your money in St. Petersburg's shady oligarkh-operated clubs make sure that you have some friendly and trustworthy contacts in Putin's old KGB establishment which continues to run the city like they used to in the old Brezhnev-Andropov times.



I hope you meant this as a joke.  My relatives (who live in Finland) and I certainly don't have any problems visiting Russia, and would not want to discourage anyone from visiting there.


----------



## ricoba (May 15, 2007)

Philippines(my wifes homeland)/especially Boracay 

Europe, I guess I'm at the age where I'd like to do one of those 13 countries in 7 days bus tours!   

An African Safari, and of course I want it to be one of those luxury ones!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 15, 2007)

Alaska
Fiji
The Moon


----------



## Born2Travel (May 15, 2007)

*I'm easy...*

Guess I'm happy here in the US of A - my wishes are pretty simple.  I've been to France, Germany... would maybe like to see Italy and Greece but other than that...

1.  Four Seasons Aviara
2. Houses at Summer Bay (going next Xmas)
3.  Harborside

Hard to fit anything in right now, but maybe someday...


----------



## sfwilshire (May 15, 2007)

bruwery said:


> Alaska
> Brazil
> The Caribbean
> 
> I'm open to recommendations in all three places.




Shoot .... I forgot Alaska. Can I change my four to five Roger? 

I visited my 49th state last June. One more to go. 

Sheila


----------



## MON2REY (May 15, 2007)

Switzerland
Hudson's Bay (Polar Bears)
Above the Arctic Circle (to view Northern lights)


----------



## Passepartout (May 15, 2007)

Patagonia

Vietnam- well, I was there once for a while....

African safari

Egypt

I've always considered my ultimate road trip to me one lap around the Mediterranean  from Portugal through Spain, France, Italy, the former Yugoslavia, Turkey, Greece, Iran, Syria, Israel, Egypt, Tunisia, Libya, and finishing up in Morocco. I know I've missed a couple, and not necessarily gotten them in proper order, but you get the idea. At my age, and in view of the current world political reality, I'm resigned that it isn't gonna happen, but it would be a wonderful trip! So far we've done 6 of these countries, including camping with Bedoins in the Sahara. 

Sorry, guess I got a little away from the OP

Jim Ricks


----------



## sfwilshire (May 16, 2007)

MON2REY said:


> Switzerland
> Hudson's Bay (Polar Bears)
> Above the Arctic Circle (to view Northern lights)



Darn. I forgot about Switzerland too! 

Wouldn't mind adding Norway, Sweden and Finland.

I'm going to die of old age before I get all these checked off my list!

Sheila


----------



## laxmom (May 16, 2007)

We have been able to travel to so many great places that were on our someday list.  But here goes.....

1.Alaska
2.Alaska
3.Alaska

Just kidding. Alaska is our dream trip.  Always planned on getting there for our 25th but I went back to school and with tuition.....  a trade to Kauai will suffice.  Plus who wants to go to Alaska in April.

1. Alaska
2. Virgin Islands
3. St. Lucia


----------



## Carolinian (May 16, 2007)

1. Hong Kong / China
2. Cyprus
3. New Zealand


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 16, 2007)

*3 Semi-Out Of The Way Places.*

San Simeon (William Randolph Hearst Estate), California, USA. 

Santa Cruz, California, USA (home stomping ground of The Nuclear Whales). 

Vermillion, South Dakota, USA (site of the National Music Museum). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kola (May 16, 2007)

tashamen said:


> I hope you meant this as a joke.  My relatives (who live in Finland) and I certainly don't have any problems visiting Russia, and would not want to discourage anyone from visiting there.



No, it was not a joke. I trust that, given your experience, you will now be encouraged on your next visits to Russia to include in your itinerary at least a couple of days on the historic Solovetsky islands, a winter excursion along the northern end of the White Sea canal, a boat trip to the mouth of the Pechora river and of course a mandatory guided tour of the Lubyanka.
In the event you may wish to extend your trips by thousands of miles east of the Urals I would be happy to offer a few other suggestions. 
Good luck ! 

Kola


----------



## VacationPro (May 16, 2007)

*I'm a simple man...*

1) Four Seasons Aviara
2) Westin Ka'anapali
3) Westin St. John


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 16, 2007)

North Dakota (Sheila, that is my last state to reach all 50)
Africa
Macchu Piccho


----------



## mamiecarter (May 16, 2007)

*Only 3?*

Egypt
Vietnam
Damascus


----------



## taffy19 (May 17, 2007)

1.  A photo safari in Africa
2.  New Zealand and Australia
3.  South America

Wishful thinking!   
​


----------



## hunkyleebo (May 17, 2007)

1. China
2. African safari
3. Space


----------



## MaryH (May 17, 2007)

Having worked off NZ, Australia, Hawaii (all 4 islands), Banff and Key West off the list in the last 3 years, my current top 3 are:

Alaska
Machu Picchu
Egypt


----------



## trishpmc (May 18, 2007)

National Parks in Western US
Greek Isles/Turkey cruise
Rocky Mountaineer train ride through the Canadian Rockies


----------



## Cathyb (May 18, 2007)

Greece, St. Lucia and Key West -- anyone want to trade 

Been to Fiji, Thailand, Sydney, Hawaii -- loved them all!


----------



## mabelline7 (May 19, 2007)

*3 places*

1.  Fiji Islands

2.  Tahiti

4.  Ireland


----------



## LisaH (May 19, 2007)

1. Italy
2. Greek Isles
3. Maldives (hope to visit when I go to India later this year)

It's fun to dream...


----------



## falmouth3 (May 19, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Having worked off NZ, Australia, Hawaii (all 4 islands), Banff and Key West off the list in the last 3 years, my current top 3 are:
> 
> Alaska
> Machu Picchu
> Egypt



Mary, I have to agree.  
Alaska is the only state I haven't visited.  And I've always been fascinated with Machu Picchi and especially Egypt.

Sue


----------



## Larry (May 20, 2007)

Harborside at Atlantis
London
Alaska
  

Thanks to timesharing I have already been to some of my dream vacations over the past 10 years including;

France-Paris,French Riviara
Italy-Rome, Venice, Florence
Carribean- Jamaica,St. Marteen, Aruba,Punta Cana
Mexico- Cancun, Puerto Vallarta,Acapulco, Cabo San Lucos
Hawaii- Kona,Maui, Honolulu


----------



## Mimi (May 20, 2007)

1. Austrailia (Just booked a N.Z./Austrailia cruise for Feb. 08  
2. Italy
3. Tahiti


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 20, 2007)

laxmom said:


> We have been able to travel to so many great places that were on our someday list.  But here goes.....
> 
> 1.Alaska
> 2.Alaska
> ...



Alaska is a great destination . . . and while I would agree "APRIL" isn't a great month . . . I'd suggest MARCH!!  I did Fairbanks this year in March when there is so much to experience . . . aurora borealis, int'l ice sculpting championships, North American Sled Dog Championships . . . and the Winter Ice Carnival.  My friends and hubby thought I was completely off my rocker when I told them of my interest in Alaska in winter . . . but after my return and seeing my wonderful photos, they were all envious that they opted to stay home.

I also did Alaska last summer over the summer solstice, so we experienced the midnight sunset as well as all that is Alaska in the summer . . . fishing for King Salmon, Denali National Park and whale watching.  (Hubby did go on that trip w/me!)

Once you do Alaska in one season, you may find yourself HAVING to do it again in the other one.  That's what happened to me.  Now I'm looking forward to my next trip almost as much as I look forward to returning to Hawaii later this summer.


----------



## akbmusic (May 20, 2007)

*Only three?!?!?!?!*

It is difficult for me to pick only three, so I'll pick the top 3 with kids and the top three without!

With kids:
1. Bonita Springs/Ft. Myers FL     Hyatt Coconut Plantation
2. Lake Tahoe in summer            Marriott's Timber Lodge
3. Playa del Carmen (yet again)   Royal Haciendas


Without kids:
1. St. Kitts/Nevis           Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club
2. Thailand                      Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
(Would love to follow it by a few days in Palau)
3. Dubai                   (The Royal palm club may actually be started by the time our youngest leaves in about 12 years-LOL!!!)


I could have a bigger list, but....


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 20, 2007)

*My Three*

Greece

Austrailia

China or Russia


----------



## Kelso (May 23, 2007)

1. South Africa (Safari time)

2. Europe (starting with Italy and Spain)

3. Harborside Atlantis

4. Alaskan cruise


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 23, 2007)

Alaska

Australia

London


----------



## sage (May 24, 2007)

Just 3 destinations?

1.Maldives - before global warming makes it disappear under the Indian Ocean
2.Alaska
3. Inca / Aztec ruins in Mexico & Sth America


----------



## mamiecarter (May 24, 2007)

*Only 3?*

Tasmania
New zealand
Havanna


----------



## bass (May 27, 2007)

My husband and I were in St. Petersburg 3 weeks ago.   We loved it. The architecture was beautiful.   We stayed at the Corinthia Nevsky Palace.  Would go back again in a heartbeat.

Nancy


----------



## irish1218 (May 28, 2007)

Did a lot of traveling in the military, Far East mainly, been to Hungary but my list is as follows:

1. Dublin, Ireland
2. Macchu Picchu Peru
3. Amazon Cruise


----------



## NTHC (May 28, 2007)

Hawaii
Alaska
Washington
Oregon
North and South Dakota

More than 3 but the only states I have yet to visit in the country.

Additionally, I am hoping for trips to:
Greece
Italy
Austrailia
The Caymans
Argentina
Bermuda

And I hope Santa is taking notes!

Cindy


----------

